# Set up



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Gene Cafe, Compak K10 and the Izzo Alex Mk2 Dual Water.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Alex looks good and shiny. I'm impressed you roast your own beans. I think I will leave my roasting to Sunday's beef.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Alex looks good and shiny. I'm impressed you roast your own beans. I think I will leave my roasting to Sunday's beef.


Roasting coffee with gene is as enjoyable as drinking it and it's nice to have coffee as fresh as possible.


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

A lovely looking set up


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very, very nice. Definitely kit to aspire to.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow......I'd love to be there in 6 months


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great bargaining skills (to get to keep the roaster on the counter)

A nice looking setup.

How long do you normally leave your beans to rest before drinking?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Great bargaining skills (to get to keep the roaster on the counter)
> 
> A nice looking setup.
> 
> How long do you normally leave your beans to rest before drinking?


I'd like to say a good couple of days at least so as to not get a huge chunk of co2 foam in the cup, but sometimes the next day if I've run out of the previous batch.


----------



## SharkAl (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice setup, something I would like to aim at but a few months off yet. I need to get saving!!!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Fine looking machine that, with the Alex brewing, grinder and roaster running, it could be like being at the handle in the cab of the Flying Scotsman.


----------

